# Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 and Dell 650 RAID issues

## SRC_DoD

where to begin...

i have a poweredge 650 i've been trying to update the kernel on for two days now, and its just not working.  every boot upi get a kernel panic becuase it can't find the hard disks

on machine post, the raid controller comes up as an LSI CERC 100 (i think 100).

lspci brings up a broadcom CSB6 bus controller and AMI MegaRaid raid controller.  i remember AMI MegaRaid being a device option before in the lowlevel scsi section of the kernel config menu, but its not there anymore!!!  

right now i'm compiling with 

SCSI Device Support

-->SCSI Low Level Drivers

* Adaptec AACRAID Support

* LSI Logic New Generation Raid Device Drivers

   * LSI Logic Management Module

      * LSI Logic MegaRaid Driver

*Serial ATA Support

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

*Serverworks CSB6 chipset support

but i still get a kernel panic.  can someone help?  this server can't be down much longer, and i need the newest kernel version for the newest glibc (and even if not i can't stand it when things don't work)

----------

## idella4

on the chance it might help.

you haven't mentioned the bios.

I'm not savvy with raid, but does the bios not have a say in directing traffic to the hard drives?

----------

## SRC_DoD

its a config thing, the server was working fine until i upgraded the kernel.

and powerdedge bios's are about as limited as you can get as far as configuration...more or less it just tells you whats on the system

American Megatrends CERC ATA100 Raid Controller

tahts about it

----------

## SRC_DoD

bump

----------

## dsd

please add "lspci" and "lspci -n" output

----------

## SRC_DoD

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom GCNB-LE Host Bridge (rev 32)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom GCNB-LE Host Bridge

00:03.0 RAID bus controller: American Megatrends Inc. MegaRAID (rev 02)

00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

00:0f.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CSB6 South Bridge (rev a0)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom CSB6 RAID/IDE Controller (rev a0)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom CSB6 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: Broadcom GCLE-2 Host Bridge

00:10.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-E I/O Bridge with Gigabit Ethernet (rev 12)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-E I/O Bridge with Gigabit Ethernet (rev 12)

01:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

01:03.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

lspci -n:

00:00.0 0600: 1166:0017 (rev 32)

00:00.1 0600: 1166:0017

00:03.0 0104: 101e:1960 (rev 02)

00:04.0 0300: 1002:4752 (rev 27)

00:0f.0 0600: 1166:0203 (rev a0)

00:0f.1 0101: 1166:0213 (rev a0)

00:0f.2 0c03: 1166:0221 (rev 05)

00:0f.3 0601: 1166:0227

00:10.0 0600: 1166:0110 (rev 12)

00:10.2 0600: 1166:0110 (rev 12)

01:03.0 0200: 8086:1010 (rev 01)

01:03.1 0200: 8086:1010 (rev 01)

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                     9908  0 

floppy                 47076  0 

pcspkr                  2052  0 

megaraid               31176  0 

e1000                  78260  0 

mptfc                   6020  0 

mptspi                  6280  0 

mptscsih               24336  2 mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                35040  3 mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                25344  0 

dc395x                 26512  0 

sim710                  4356  0 

53c700                 21408  1 sim710

qla1280               112780  0 

imm                    10120  0 

parport                22472  1 imm

dmx3191d               11648  0 

sym53c8xx              60692  0 

qlogicfas408            4744  0 

aha152x                29648  0 

aha1740                 6528  0 

BusLogic               62740  0 

aic7xxx               130868  0 

aic79xx               156248  0 

scsi_transport_spi     14208  4 53c700,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     25248  0 

dm_mirror              15440  0 

dm_mod                 37784  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                7172  0 

sata_mv                13444  0 

ata_piix                7428  0 

ahci                   10116  0 

sata_qstor              7428  0 

sata_vsc                6276  0 

sata_uli                5636  0 

sata_sis                6148  0 

sata_sx4               10884  0 

sata_nv                 6916  0 

sata_via                6660  0 

sata_svw                5892  0 

sata_sil24              8580  0 

sata_sil                7172  0 

sata_promise            8580  0 

libata                 36104  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17412  0 

ohci1394               26036  0 

ieee1394               57656  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10240  0 

ohci_hcd               15748  0 

uhci_hcd               24976  0 

usb_storage            50624  0 

usbhid                 29792  0 

ehci_hcd               23688  0 

usbcore                80516  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

----------

## dsd

you need the legacy driver: megaraid-legacy, CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY, LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver

----------

## SRC_DoD

dsd i tried just using that driver and i still got a kernel panic about not being able to find sda

----------

## wellwhoopdedooo

The legacy MegaRAID driver in 2.6.16 up until r12 was messed up. Not sure how, never had the energy to find out why so I stuck with 2.6.15, but it started working for me again with the r12 update.

----------

## dsd

 *SRC_DoD wrote:*   

> dsd i tried just using that driver and i still got a kernel panic about not being able to find sda

 

then you need to provide more info - be more specific about the error and the messages leading up to it.. even better, hook up a serial console and get a complete boot log

----------

## SRC_DoD

ok i'm doing a make clean && make && make modules_install with megaraid legacy as the only driver, plut sata support.

i'm not sure how to console into the box while its booting to get a log of everything but i'll write down the significant looking errors and report them back

also just curious, when using an 06 install cd with doscsi passed to it the drives never show up.  when i could pass doataraid to the kernel in previous live cd's is the only time they would show up...why is there no option in 06?  just included in?

i just finished the make and noticed megaraid popped up with some comiplation warnings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function `issue_scb':
> 
> drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1152: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast
> ...

 

hope that won't effect anythingLast edited by SRC_DoD on Tue Jul 11, 2006 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SRC_DoD

ok, i thought it worked.  i thought the correct /boot was mounted when i copied bzImage, but looking at emerge --info apparently it wasn't when i did the copy.

so i just mounted /boot and it looks correct, copied the bzImage from 2.6.16-r9 with only megaraid_legacy compiled into the kernel and, low and behold, same error as usual.  i'm not sure how to console in and get the entire bootup message (although if that could be explained to me that woul dhelp me greatly in the future), and its not logged to dmesg..only the last successful boot is...but here's when the error occurs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NET: Registered protocol family 1
> 
> NET: Registered protocol family 10
> ...

 

when i boot with the live CD, like i said before, i can't get sda to show up even when i pass doscsi.  doataraid was the only kernel parameter that ever seemed to work on the older live cds.

----------

## SRC_DoD

bump

----------

## dsd

looks like you dont have scsi disk support compiled into your kernel

----------

## SRC_DoD

SCSI device support

-><*>RAID Transport Class

->--- SCSI device support

-><*>SCSI disk support

-><*>SCSI generic support

-><*>Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

-><*>Verbose SCSI error reporting

->SCSI low-level drivers --->

--><*>LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver

is what i have under scsi device support

you're right about SCSI device support, but it doesn't seem that i CAN select it.

after reading it seems USB Mass Storage had made it static, so i've turned it off and compiled it in to the kernel.  here goes nothing

----------

## SRC_DoD

same error dsd.  if i sent you my .config file would that maybe help you figure out what i've done wrong?

i'd get on irc to discuss this but its blocked

----------

## dsd

you might be making a mistake when copying your kernel to the boot partition or in your bootloader config or something -- theres no reason why sda3 would resolve to (0,0) unless scsi disk support was not present.

you could try root=0803

otherwise, to get a full boot log, use a serial console: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/serial-console.txt

----------

## SRC_DoD

i checked the copying to /boot error...thats how i got the false positive about it working.

i would guess that the bootloader is fine since the system was running fine until i needed to do a kernel update.  this was coming from <2.6.10 kernel i remember that much so would have have changed anything?

i'll read up on the serial console and see what i can get for you.

thanks for your continued support dsd

----------

## SRC_DoD

well that was just damn cool!

here's the output from console

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 (root@*****l) (gcc version 3.3.6
> 
>  (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.) #18 PREEMPT Wed Jul 12 10:24:14 EDT 2
> 
> 006
> ...

 

this was done with the root=0803 in grub by the way.

i've noticed the ServrWorks CB16 driver seems to be creating two hda drives.  i'm going to take that out of the kernel and see if the sda family shows up.  i only added the CB16 driver because it showed up in lspci.  fingers crossed

----------

## SRC_DoD

ok yea still nothing.  guess i'll wait till u review the output

here's my grub.conf btw

```
# more /boot/grub/grub.conf

default=0

timeout=30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Linux 2.6

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage console=ttyS0,9600 console=tty0 root=/dev/sda3

title Linux 2.6 backup

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage.backup root=/dev/sda3

```

----------

## dsd

sorry, i screwed up in my earlier investigation. you need the new-gen megaraid driver: megaraid_mbox, LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver), CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX

----------

## SRC_DoD

lol you're killing me smalls!!!

if this doesn't work i'm going to post my .config...i'm supposed to have this machine up by tommorow!

----------

## SRC_DoD

well it seems to load up the scsi raid controller but doesn't find my device.

since its actually an ata100 raid do i need to add support for that on top of megaraid?  here's the new console log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 (root@NIPRMON.spawar.navy.mil) (gcc version 3.3.6
> 
>  (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.) #22 PREEMPT Thu Jul 13 07:24:05 EDT 2
> ...

 

and my .config

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9
> ...

 

----------

## dsd

it is now detecting your megaraid controller, which is good. it is not seeing any disks though.

this may just be the way it is supposed to work.

if you had to use ataraid in 2.4, you probably now need to use the 2.6 replacement: dmraid. the dmraid man page claims that it has support for megaraid. but i have a feeling it should be able to see the disk anyway...

i don't know anything about megaraid beyond driver support, and i've never used ataraid/dmraid, so i probably cant help you any further. you might want to try the linux-scsi mailing list if dmraid doesnt just work.

----------

## SRC_DoD

it wasn't 2.4 that i was using, 2.6.7 is the last kernel i have that worked.

i just did a diff -u between the two .config files to see if anything i have compiled in that wasn't before, or anything missing, would do the trick

its my understanding that if the only thing changed on the system is the kernel, then the problem must be in the .config file...am i correct?

----------

## dsd

no, the kernel itself has changed a huge amount, including the fact you need to use a different driver

----------

## SRC_DoD

what really concerns me is that when booting form a 2006.0 livecd i can't get any drives to show up even when passing doscsi.  is it possible this system will only work on older gentoo kernels?

on a side note, the system will not allow you to logon from the terminal.  the only account is root and when u enter that for logon it pauses for a couple seconds then re-runs the banner and asks for logon again.

however i can SSH into the box...any clue on that?

for poops and giggles here's the dmesg portion of the boot up from the old kernel (2.6.7)

 *Quote:*   

> megaraid: found 0x101e:0x1960:bus 0:slot 3:func 0
> 
> scsi0:Found MegaRAID controller at 0xf884a000, IRQ:17
> 
> megaraid: [6.62:1.03] detected 1 logical drives.
> ...

 

vs. 2.6.16-r9

 *Quote:*   

> megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)
> 
> megaraid: 2.20.4.7 (Release Date: Mon Nov 14 12:27:22 EST 2005)
> 
> megaraid: probe new device 0x101e:0x1960:0x1028:0x0511: bus 0:slot 3:func 0
> ...

 

would the "SCSI debug host simulator" help in figuring out whats wrong?  its description sounds like it might, but i have no clue how to use it

----------

## dsd

the 2006.0 livecd is doing exactly the same as your 2.6.16 boot with megaraid_mbox: detects the controller, doesnt show any drives. its not too surprising.

it does look like it is a problem with the megaraid_mbox driver (or just some usage scenario that neither of us understand). i suggest you mail the linux-scsi@vger.kernel.org mailing list about it.

just because the system sounds important  :Wink:  i have hacked up a quick patch which will make megaraid_legacy work with your hardware again. however this isn't a real fix as it won't be included in any kernel -- the real fix would be to figure out what is going on with megaraid_mbox (enter linux-scsi mailing list). if you do use this, make sure you do not have the new-gen (megaraid_mbox) driver compiled or loaded - stick with the old one only.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/kernel/megaraid3.patch

----------

## SRC_DoD

eh its a network monitoring box for an non-secret network.  important for me to get up but not important for any use..but i really appreciate all your help dsd.  you rock

----------

## SRC_DoD

i sent an email to that list but never heard a response, do i need to subscribe?  is it a list-serv?

also i'm not sure how to apply that patch w. the legacy driver

----------

## dsd

you cant just refer to a noisy forum thread, you need to write a full and precise problem/investigation report to the list

kernel patches are applied with: patch -p1 -i /path/to/patch

----------

## SRC_DoD

ok thanks dsd i wasn't sure exactly how that list went.

i'll try the patch, again I really appreciate it

----------

## SRC_DoD

i tried that patch and then compiled with make clean && make && make modules_install with only the megaraid legacy driver included and the system still didn't boot, same kernel panic error as before

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Try to revert ur kernel sources to something < 2.6.16 like gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r8 ... I have a Raid0 setup and dmraid doesnt work with kernel versions above 2.6.15... Now people have claimed the dmraid-rc11-pre1 works however I am using the rc11 in my portage overlay and I still could only mangage to get kernel sources 2.6.15 to work otherwise i have too boot with the livecd and chroot in.  Hope this helps.  Cheers

----------

## dsd

dmraid has nothing to do with it, this is hardware raid

remember to copy the new kernel image over to your boot partition as well... if you are confident that the new kernel is installed successfully, i need to see the serial console logs for the patched kernel if possible

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Ooops   :Laughing:   my bad somehow I saw megraid and thought dmraid ... me is a fool... peace

----------

## Aconbere

I'm having this exact same issue with an older dell poweredge server.  Has anyone seen any forward progress on this?  Greping the linux-scsi mailing list it didn't look like anyone responded to the messages posted regarding this issue.

~ Anders

----------

## warren64c

I have the same problem and just tried 2.6.17.6 with the same kernel panic result.  I am stuck on kernel 2.6.8.1 and need to move because it has other problems.  

It really is strange to me that an important driver like this which must be in many many machines has remained broken for so long!

----------

## warren64c

I recompiled the kernel with the new Megaraid driver instead of the legacy driver and all is working well.

----------

## JeffBlair

Well, I know this is an old post, but I just put Gentoo on my file server. The new driver does the same thing for me as it did to the other poster. It will see the card, scan for non-raid devices, and then go on. Never sees that there is a sda out there.

But, that patch worked great. Put it on, and poof, I have my 1T back.

It would be nice to know that I won't have to patch every kernel that comes out. Anyone know if any work has been done on this?

----------

